# OMG, the coolest thing ever



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

So I went into the pet store today to buy some crickets, but stopped to look at the tarantulas of course. 
The pet store guy came over and took one of the rosies out and just set it on me and let it crawl around, I didn't even ask to hold it. (that's not the cool part, it was cool, but not the coolest ever). 
I was looking at the Avics, as I don't own any yet and want one soooo bad.  He asked me if I wanted one (they were priced at $40!) I said yeah of course I do but I only have $13.
He just paused for a second, looked around and whispered "OK, I'll give it to you for 13, but I'm not allowed to... You see that girl over there? (he pointed at another store clerk) Shed kill me for doing this. Give me the $13 and here just stick it in your bag and leave, ok?"

He seriously just like opened my purse and stuck the cage and everything in there.

OK, this is where the question comes in. Avic avic, what's the coloring like on those vs Avic versi?

She's 1 1/2 or 2 in and has a pretty blue color. I'll put pics up soon, I just wanted to know if anyone could possibly tell me which one it is by the colorations.

Thaaaaaanks!
-Courtney


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, you are very lucky! Congrats!! Great story too.

Is she a metallic blue, or a dull blackish blue with pinktoes?


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you 
And I just did a search and looked at some pics, she's an avic avic, but gorgeous. 
Any advice on keeping/handling these?
I usually don't handle my T's, but if I can it makes cage transfers and cleaning alot easier.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> Thank you
> And I just did a search and looked at some pics, she's an avic avic, but gorgeous.
> Any advice on keeping/handling these?
> I usually don't handle my T's, but if I can it makes cage transfers and cleaning alot easier.


Congrats none the less, _Avicularia spp._ are all gorgeous. 

Well just keep them in a basic arboreal setup, keep it humid/full waterdish, make sure it has more then enough ventilation. Ventilation is a big problem with Avics, especially versicolor. 

When you handle this species just make sure not to blow or make any sudden movements or they'll bolt and possibly jump like crazy.

Good luck and congrats on the new addition.


----------



## harrypei (Aug 26, 2007)

sounds like a good deal but wat the...also sounds like some sales clerk behaving unethically...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

harrypei said:


> sounds like a good deal but wat the...also sounds like some sales clerk behaving unethically...


Yeah that's what I thought too, and I almost felt bad about taking it. But he's just a nice guy and always gives me deals whenever I visit.


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too, and I almost felt bad about taking it. But he's just a nice guy and always gives me deals whenever I visit.


Until the day the clerk catches you and " nice guy " denies being involved. I'd hate to get a criminal record over something so small and shady...


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Until the day the clerk catches you and " nice guy " denies being involved. I'd hate to get a criminal record over something so small and shady...


He's allowed to give deals on most things, cause they overprice eeeveerything, the other lady just has a stick up her butt :wall: 

But, whatev. I got an avic and cage for $13


----------



## matthias (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm going to have to be a party pooper on this one. This just sounds fishy.
I know $40 for a 2" A. Avic is a grossly inflated price. But I've never had to smuggle something I've purchased out of a store. Unless that clerk was the owner of the store that just doesn't seem right. 

I strongly suggest you contact the owners of that store and be honest and tell them what happened. If it was the owner of the store he could have just trying to be nice and move an animal that was not selling (because it was over priced). If it wasn't the owner, I doubt your $13 ever went to the store.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't know if he was the owner or not, could have been, could not have been, but I trust him.

You guys are ruining my fun.


----------



## Sr. Chencho (Aug 26, 2007)

*Lights, Action, Cameras!!*

Don't forget about store cameras. Bet you won't see this guy around to give you anymore "discounts" next time you visit this store. If this guy doesn't have the power to give such discounts, the owner will smell a dirty rat sooner or later. I suggest you come forth and present the owner with the facts on what really happened. You surely are not to blame. 
And congrats on your new addition.  

Fred


----------



## matthias (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> You guys are ruining my fun.


The hard and fast rule in life is if it seems too good to be true, it is.

$13 for the T and the Cage is probably their cost. (Not to mention that the $13 is now sitting in some kids pocket not the register.) If they sell everything at cost  and can't afford to pay the rent, the store closes. Then you have to pay even more at the place down the street, because you don't have any one there "giving you deals" and they don't have any competition so the can raise their prices. 

Yes I know $27 is not going to put a store out of business tomorrow, but you would be surprised at how fast that can add up.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> He just paused for a second, looked around and whispered "OK, I'll give it to you for 13, but I'm not allowed to... You see that girl over there? (he pointed at another store clerk) Shed kill me for doing this. Give me the $13 and here just stick it in your bag and leave, ok?"
> 
> He seriously just like opened my purse and stuck the cage and everything in there.-Courtney


Sorry to spoil your fun, but that whole statement sounds wrong. If you think about it, its like both of you was in on a robbery. "Looks around" and "Stick it in your bag and leave" are actions of deceit. I would be nervous about going back. Even though this "Guy" gives you deals often does not mean its ok for him to do so or that its also ok for a customer to accept. 



> but I'm not allowed to... You see that girl over there? (he pointed at another store clerk) Shed kill me for doing this.


This statement proves that the guy who said this (the same guy that gave you this deal) is not the owner of the store. If he were no one can "Kill him" for doing anything. 
I'm sure everyone who agrees with me and who has responded already is just looking out for you. You might not think so cause you got a "Deal" but a tarantula is not worth the consequences it could bring forth by this transaction.
just my .02cents
Congrats anyway.


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 26, 2007)

Just because the lady in question doesn't want him to "give" it away at that price doesn't mean he didn't have the authority to do so. Maybe she thought it could sell and he didn't. Enjoy your new avic. avic. I have one to and they're sweet as can be. 

But seriously though, you know you beat that store for $27 right?  
Hahaha


----------



## SugrSean (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new addition.  Don't listen to all the spoilers.  You did nothing wrong, and have no responsibility to go  back and talk to the owners and blah blah.  My local pet store gives deals all the time, and the act secretive about it because it makes the customer feel good about the purchase.  And we all come back!  I doubt he did anything wrong, and even if he did, that doesn't make what you did wrong.

On a side note: I hate getting pooped on.  I'll leave the avics for you guys;P


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

skooma addict and sugrsean, thank you very much. I agree with both of you completely


----------



## phil jones (Aug 26, 2007)

:clap: *good for you :clap: :clap: i think he likes you  :worship: :worship: and good luck to you its your pet now :clap: sod the shop or the take it back lot well done  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

phil jones said:


> :clap: *good for you :clap: :clap: i think he likes you  :worship: :worship: and good luck to you its your pet now :clap: sod the shop or the take it back lot well done  ~~~~ PHIL*


Yeah someone else said they think he likes me too, lol oh well cheap T's.


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow! What a deal!....  I'll bet yer purty and he's hopin, hoin', hopin'....      However - I can just see the next Headlines out your town.."Tarantula Smugglers Steal Rare"...blah, blah, blah.....   This "nice guy" just involved you in a crime - likely under a camera - under the guise of "doing you a favor".  Will he do you the favor of paying for your lawyer when the store owner catches on and prosecutes the both of you?   I sure wouldn't wish that on you; you obviously didn't purposely steal.  But I'm positive the store owner wouldn't see it that way.....    I'd take the AB board members' advice and steer clear of that store from now on. Don't push your luck, hon. A theft on your record isn't worth it; and it would appear as a "charge", even if you weren't found guilty!  He just made you an unwitting "accomplice", dear..   I'd name the new T. "Bugsy", if I were you...


----------



## phil jones (Aug 26, 2007)

jbrdswifey said:


> Wow! What a deal!....  I'll bet yer purty and he's hopin, hoin', hopin'....      However - I can just see the next Headlines out your town.."Tarantula Smugglers Steal Rare"...blah, blah, blah.....   This "nice guy" just involved you in a crime - likely under a camera - under the guise of "doing you a favor".  Will he do you the favor of paying for your lawyer when the store owner catches on and prosecutes the both of you?   I sure wouldn't wish that on you; you obviously didn't purposely steal.  But I'm positive the store owner wouldn't see it that way.....    I'd take the AB board members' advice and steer clear of that store from now on. Don't push your luck, hon. A theft on your record isn't worth it; and it would appear as a "charge", even if you weren't found guilty!  He just made you an unwitting "accomplice", dear..   I'd name the new T. "Bugsy", if I were you...


*lol hows that thieving :?  the girl paid money for it and the guy did it she did not ask him to ? and i do not think the owner looks at the camera 24/7 -- ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## Rochelle (Aug 26, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *lol hows that thieving :?  the girl paid money for it and the guy did it she did not ask him to ? and i do not think the owner looks at the camera 24/7 -- ~~~~ PHIL *


Uhhhh, if a store clerk says "give ME" the money (rather than at the register) and sneaks a whole cage into a customers purse.....???  Clerk clearly is doing something SHADY.  Most right thinking adults pick up on this as WRONG....yes?  Where's the reciept for the legal purchase?
P.S.  Most cameras are run with tape - for a reason. When problems present themselves; owners and managers REVIEW them...  :wall: 
 Larceny is still larceny. Check with your local prosecutor for more details...


----------



## ali-loves-bugs (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm just curious as to how big your purse is that you fit an entire cage in to it?????


----------



## mwh9 (Aug 26, 2007)

No receipt?  Merchandise in your purse?  Walk out the front door?  Sounds like shoplifting with an accomplice.  I would always get a receipt, that way your butt is covered.  Nothing wrong with a good deal as long as the transaction is legal, but saving a few dollars is not worth getting in trouble over.


----------



## ironmonkey78 (Aug 26, 2007)

ali-loves-bugs said:


> I'm just curious as to how big your purse is that you fit an entire cage in to it?????


haha you beat me to it. ive been wondering since I first read the story.   
your getting alot of good advice all across the board here.  im glad that you like your new  and I hope he/she has a long and happy life.   I wouldnt be overly worried about cameras. its not likely that the clerk wants to get caught either and it doesnt sound like this is his first rodeo.   still I wouldnt go running back to him for a new deal anytime soon.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, I guess one major point I left out, is that the female store clerk, is not a complete ass. If she knew what happened, she would just severely disaprove and be upset, she wouldn't actually get involved with the law or anything.

And yes I have a big purse  It's not so much a purse, but a big bag I got from Natural Resources Defense Council.


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Aug 26, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it, i doubt its on camera or he wouldn't have done the deal like that, after all he would know and shop workers won't risk their salary over a spider. Maybe he fancied you lol


----------



## Mina (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain Flower, no one is trying to ruin your enjoyment of your new tarantula.  What we are trying to do is point out to you that we feel that store clerk was less than honest, and we didn't want you to get in trouble for his lack of honesty.  If he really had the power to sell the a discounted animal, the transaction still should have been rung up on the register, you should have a receipt, and you shouldn't have had to put the T in your purse and slink out of the store, trying not to be seen.  That is all.
I'm sorry you see other people being concerned as "ruining your fun".  We were merely trying to express to you that we care and don't want you to end up in trouble for someone else's actions.


----------



## PsychoChaser (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds to me like we will see a website called teensfortarantulas akin to teensforcash, to decay our moral fiber and corrupt our children.  Lessons are often learned during our teen years.  Lack of judgement comesat a higher price. Beware.


----------



## phil jones (Aug 26, 2007)

LimaMikeSquared said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, i doubt its on camera or he wouldn't have done the deal like that, after all he would know and shop workers won't risk their salary over a spider. Maybe he fancied you lol


*i bet he did ( fancied ) her  *




PsychoChaser said:


> Sounds to me like we will see a website called teensfortarantulas akin to teensforcash, to decay our moral fiber and corrupt our children.  Lessons are often learned during our teen years.  Lack of judgement comesat a higher price. Beware.


* :? :?  it was that bad ? :wall: :wall:  ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## beetleman (Aug 26, 2007)

:clap: congrats on a beautiful avic! gotta great deal,enjoy your little fuzzball.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe if you bring a beach bag with you next time you can score a T. blondi.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok people seriously now. I understand that your concerned or just want to be a good citizen or whatever. 

I did NOT post this thread to start crap like this and honestly it's silly.

I was excited that a nice guy gave me a deal and it was just so un-ordinary that I was and still am, happy about it.

You have your own morals and I have mine, _do not_ preach to me. 

I know this guy, I paid for the T, he _does_ work there, and he won't lose his job or anything else like that.

PsychoChaser: What you said is completely ridiculous and out of line.

All I wanted was to make a post about how I got my new T cause it was exciting. All you nay-sayers out there (some alot nicer than others-mina you were very polite about it, and didn't say anything to me in a derogatory way and I appreciate that) I don't agree with you but I can understand your point. If _you_ think what I did was unethical, then that is _your_ opinion and if you are going to be rude, or preach to me and tell me what to do, then keep it to yourself please. And as I write this, I'm not rying to be rude either, so please don't think I am.

For those of you who said congrats on the good deal and new T, thank you. 

-Courtney


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

And here is a not that great picture of her:


----------



## Pulk (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> You have your own morals and I have mine, _do not_ preach to me.


almost nobody in this thread was preaching to you.
they were giving you advice to help you in the future, not imposing their morals on you.
even if you think they're wrong about specifics... i would thank them.


----------



## jarrell (Aug 26, 2007)

^^^ what do you think preaching is?

anyhoo that was a pretty cool story. Have fun with the avic.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> For those of you who said congrats on the good deal and new T, thank you.
> 
> -Courtney





Rain_Flower said:


> And here is a not that great picture of her:


No Problem  and Gorgeous little Avic, I hope she molts out female for you!


----------



## beetleman (Aug 26, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> And here is a not that great picture of her:


wow, very nice! yeah, hope it's a girl:clap:


----------



## Paramite (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like someone has a little crush on you.  Trust me, that's exactly what I would do.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 26, 2007)

I dont know what to say here. congrats on the avic. I however would never take anything out of a store hidden in a bag with out a reciept. regardless of weather this guy had the authority or not to heavily discount the T. You know you gave th eguy the money he asked for, but with no reciept it would be very easy to convict you of theft. 
Its up to you to decide the moral issue of this. Many people have thier own opinions and i have mine. BUT consider the ramifications of things like this in light of your life. IF the owner caught you sneaking a T and cage out in your bag and you had no reciept, he would be forced to the conclusion you stole it. WE know you didnt, but how does he know? the guy who stuck it in your bag most likely would let you take the fall, rather than him losing his job or going to jail.

but he definitly thinks your hot.




Rain_Flower said:


> So I went into the pet store today to buy some crickets, but stopped to look at the tarantulas of course.
> The pet store guy came over and took one of the rosies out and just set it on me and let it crawl around, I didn't even ask to hold it. (that's not the cool part, it was cool, but not the coolest ever).
> I was looking at the Avics, as I don't own any yet and want one soooo bad.  He asked me if I wanted one (they were priced at $40!) I said yeah of course I do but I only have $13.
> He just paused for a second, looked around and whispered "OK, I'll give it to you for 13, but I'm not allowed to... You see that girl over there? (he pointed at another store clerk) Shed kill me for doing this. Give me the $13 and here just stick it in your bag and leave, ok?"
> ...


----------



## PsychoChaser (Aug 26, 2007)

I was harsh in implying that people would go to unusual lengths for things most dear to their hearts, be it money or that new tarantula.  The love of this hobby is why we gather.  Be aware of who holds the power, that saleman or you.  I work with inner city kids and the philosophy is "it is right as long as you don't get caught".  It is hard to change paradigms once they are formed.  Ignorance is not a defense.  This is my two bits.  Good luck 
Good looking specimen.


----------



## BPruett (Aug 26, 2007)

SugrSean said:


> Congrats on the new addition.  Don't listen to all the spoilers.  You did nothing wrong, and have no responsibility to go  back and talk to the owners and blah blah.  My local pet store gives deals all the time, and the act secretive about it because it makes the customer feel good about the purchase.  And we all come back!  I doubt he did anything wrong, and even if he did, that doesn't make what you did wrong.
> 
> On a side note: I hate getting pooped on.  I'll leave the avics for you guys;P


I would have to agree with this one on this matter...


----------



## tin man (Aug 26, 2007)

I think its awsome how you got a great deal, and what a good looking spider, my A. avic is one cool spider


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I'm going to smile and say okay 
I appreciate you trying to help but I'm a big girl now. 

Peace 
-Courtney


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 26, 2007)

You go girl!

By the way, is your avatar felix the cat?


----------



## Harrod (Aug 27, 2007)

I receive discounts at my pet store all the time. Since I spend enough money there they hook me up from time to time . Grats on the sweet deal enjoy  !


----------



## matthias (Aug 27, 2007)

I still have a problem with this whole thing. I would love to just walk away muttering that you'll learn eventually. But in everything you've posted you, it doesn't not appear you understand what is wrong with what happened.

No one is trying to spoil the fact that you have a new and beautiful T or that you intended to do anything wrong. Nor do I have a problem with a greatly reduced price of the T. I remember purchasing a bird (from PetsMart of all places) at over a 50% discount. But the Store Manager had to call for approval because she "had never discounted an animal that much before". 

I never even said anything WAS wrong with what happened. I just wrote that it sounded fishy. Maybe that clerk is the owner, or manager and he was just trying to be cute, in that case congrats. 
If not, you wrote of morals, well my morals would demand that I at least check this out if there was a hint of something that violated those morals.
If potentially being part of a theft is not offensive to your moral compass, then that is your choice.



Rain_Flower said:


> Ok people seriously now. I understand that your concerned or just want to be a good citizen or whatever.
> 
> I did NOT post this thread to start crap like this and honestly it's silly.
> 
> ...


----------



## phil jones (Aug 27, 2007)

*i say again well done good luck :clap: :clap: to you  and your ( T ) :worship: :worship: you got a good deal  and i think " some " could be jealous i say you did fine :clap: :clap:  and sod the rest  ~~~~PHIL*


----------



## robbie (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful looking Avic. avic   :clap:


----------



## bushbuster (Aug 27, 2007)

No big deal, the poor guy is probably just wanting a girlfriend, lol.


----------



## Wadew (Aug 27, 2007)

Courtney,
to put it bluntly what you did was called "stealing" and no matter how you justify it in your own head is up to you! I am amazed at the responses from others here that justify this as "the right thing to do" and you will get no encouragement from me! I am sure you will eventually realize this.

                                         Wade


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely Avic, good luck with her. 
For the people who dissaprove of Rainflower's new aquisition, if you read her posts and look at her command of the english language and punctuation, you will realise she is a very intelligent and literate person who has read all your posts and has probably taken all your opinions on board.  So I don't really think she needs to be upset further.


----------



## mcy (Aug 27, 2007)

gosh, do chicks have it easy or what lol. friend of mine that used to work at a fastfood place would have strippers come in and get free food laaaate at night... but they at least did something in return


----------



## mcy (Aug 27, 2007)

Wadew said:


> Courtney,
> to put it bluntly what you did was called "stealing" and no matter how you justify it in your own head is up to you! I am amazed at the responses from others here that justify this as "the right thing to do" and you will get no encouragement from me! I am sure you will eventually realize this.
> 
> Wade



Insanity we have world leaders committing crimes against humanity and we are yelling at a young lady for being cute and getting a discount. Sorry to burst your bubble but there is no real justice in this world, if you can do it and get away with it go for it.


----------



## Heather (Aug 27, 2007)

mcy said:


> if you can do it and get away with it go for it.


And maybe that is one of the biggest problem with this country... just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD. 

I find it sad the number of people who think that this is ok.  It really is a shame that so many parents are no longer teaching right from wrong...  

If the transaction would have been rung up at the register and the money put where it truly belonged, I wouldn't say a thing... but all you managed to do was continue to cause businesses to increase their prices and help contibute to our crumbling society.

I am glad that you got a spidey that you wanted... but maybe, instead of solely thinking about yourself, you should have given good old fashioned honesty a try and reported the dishonest clerk to the appropriate peeps.  Next week he may be giving away puppies and kittens to be used as 'bait' for the idiots training their dogs to fight, just get a few dollars in his pocket.


I hang my head in shame at what our Country is becoming...

Rant off... Go ahead and continue to boast your accomplishment...


----------



## DrAce (Aug 27, 2007)

Wadew said:


> Courtney,
> to put it bluntly what you did was called "stealing" and no matter how you justify it in your own head is up to you! I am amazed at the responses from others here that justify this as "the right thing to do" and you will get no encouragement from me! I am sure you will eventually realize this.
> 
> Wade





Heather said:


> And maybe that is one of the biggest problem with this country... just because you CAN doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> I find it sad the number of people who think that this is ok.  It really is a shame that so many parents are no longer teaching right from wrong...
> 
> ...


Legally, I don't think she was stealing, nor do you all have any right to judge.  

She was given authority by a designated person in the store to take the spider at $13.  She, therefore, did nothing wrong, and I don't believe that you have any right to judge.  Furthermore, anyone looking at it on camera will see her discussing this with the store clerk, and then completing a transaction with the designated person from the store.  Shady, yes.  Unethical, probably.  Illegal, no.  We actually don't know where the money went.  For all we know, that clerk rung up $13 of 'misc' on the till, and the money went where it should have.

If you want to know where your country is going, start thinking about how judgemental you all are being.  She has broken NO law.  That's it.  She acted under the authority vested in the store clerk.

Congratulations, and I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of her/him/it.


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 27, 2007)

Why is everyone assuming the clerk didn't have the authority to give the discount? Maybe the lady manager thought an overpriced avic. could sell and he didn't? Maybe he thought he could get a date? Who knows? All I'm saying is she wanted to tell her story and everyone is nit-picking at one aspect of the story without knowing hardly any of the facts, just what was said in the beginning of the thread.   All pet stores aren't massive businesses, there are plenty of mom and pop stores that keep it between family and friends. Not putting the money in the register would not be surprising in this scenario.:?

  So everyone relax, hold hands, and sing with me


----------



## LimaMikeSquared (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW Rain Flower your thread is going to make 5 pages LOL


----------



## JColt (Aug 27, 2007)

Im thinking it's pretty simple. Young guy see's pretty girl. Hormones go nuts and guys, we all know what that means....yep! Cheap Spiders!


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 27, 2007)

LimaMikeSquared said:


> Lovely Avic, good luck with her.
> For the people who dissaprove of Rainflower's new aquisition, if you read her posts and look at her command of the english language and punctuation, you will realise she is a very intelligent and literate person who has read all your posts and has probably taken all your opinions on board.  So I don't really think she needs to be upset further.


Thank you very much 



			
				skooma addict said:
			
		

> So everyone relax, hold hands, and sing with me


I agree!


----------



## Desert Rose (Aug 27, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Sorry to spoil your fun, but that whole statement sounds wrong. If you think about it, its like both of you was in on a robbery. "Looks around" and "Stick it in your bag and leave" are actions of deceit. I would be nervous about going back. Even though this "Guy" gives you deals often does not mean its ok for him to do so or that its also ok for a customer to accept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can think of many husbands, who's wife would "kill them" for something like that. I can also think of many married couples who work together. Nice Try though.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 27, 2007)

matthias said:


> I still have a problem with this whole thing. I would love to just walk away muttering that you'll learn eventually. But in everything you've posted you, it doesn't not appear you understand what is wrong with what happened.
> 
> No one is trying to spoil the fact that you have a new and beautiful T or that you intended to do anything wrong. Nor do I have a problem with a greatly reduced price of the T. I remember purchasing a bird (from PetsMart of all places) at over a 50% discount. But the Store Manager had to call for approval because she "had never discounted an animal that much before".
> 
> ...





Wadew said:


> Courtney,
> to put it bluntly what you did was called "stealing" and no matter how you justify it in your own head is up to you! I am amazed at the responses from others here that justify this as "the right thing to do" and you will get no encouragement from me! I am sure you will eventually realize this.
> 
> Wade


Ye who are without sin may cast the first stone


----------



## beetleman (Aug 27, 2007)

GEEZZZZZZZZZZ give it a rest already:wall:


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 27, 2007)

Really I can't believe you guys are still replying to this. If you don't like what I did so much then why bother posting? 

Silly silly silly.


----------



## Ewok (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't say I would approve or accept the dark deal, but I am not you. You're 17,and  have a conscious. Everything we do has a consequence, evern if we don't realize it or see it in the immediate future.


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 28, 2007)

This is crazy!!!


----------



## phil jones (Aug 28, 2007)

Rain_Flower said:


> Really I can't believe you guys are still replying to this. If you don't like what I did so much then why bother posting?
> 
> Silly silly silly.


*you rain_flower  have more sense then a lot of others so called older posters on here jealousy is not nice ;P ;P if it happens again i would keep it to your self   :razz:  good luck :worship: :worship: PHIL*


----------



## DrAce (Aug 28, 2007)

Ewok said:


> I can't say I would approve or accept the dark deal, but I am not you. You're 17,and  have a conscious. Everything we do has a consequence, evern if we don't realize it or see it in the immediate future.


She did nothing wrong.  She negotiated a deal with a designated representative of the store.  NOTHING wrong here, NOTHING AT ALL!

Good lord, there are some repetative people here.  As far as ALL laws are concerned, she's completely in the clear.


----------



## phil jones (Aug 28, 2007)

DrAce said:


> She did nothing wrong.  She negotiated a deal with a designated representative of the store.  NOTHING wrong here, NOTHING AT ALL!
> 
> Good lord, there are some repetative people here.  As far as ALL laws are concerned, she's completely in the clear.


*well done that man:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:   ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 28, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *you rain_flower  have more sense then a lot of others so called older posters on here jealousy is not nice ;P ;P if it happens again i would keep it to your self   :razz:  good luck :worship: :worship: PHIL*


Why thank you Phil


----------



## matthias (Aug 28, 2007)

DrAce said:


> She did nothing wrong.  She negotiated a deal with a designated representative of the store.  NOTHING wrong here, NOTHING AT ALL!


If you want to get picky, she can not prove she did nothing wrong. Hypotheticly say there were cameras and the owner desides to press charges. (Both things have next to zero chance of happening). The cammera saw her put the T and cage in her purse and walk out of the store. Her only defence would be if she had a receipt saying she paid for it. But where is her receipt? Just because an employee assistes in a theft does not mean it's not theft. Even if she didn't "steal" it, a GOOD case can be made that the employee stole it. Last I checked Possetion of Stolen Property was indeed a crime.

Phil: Jealesy implies she has something I desire. She has a beautifull A. Avic. and bully for her. I have not desire at this time for more the the 4 I already have. She got a "deal" on her A. avic, three of the four were either trades or free, and the fourth was I bought for less than she paid. She has nothing I could possibly want or envy. 

:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Aug 28, 2007)

phil jones said:


> *you rain_flower  have more sense then a lot of others so called older posters on here jealousy is not nice ;P ;P if it happens again i would keep it to your self   :razz:  good luck :worship: :worship: PHIL*


Okay, this is off-topic but this has been driving me nuts for months. Man, why do you do this?  You don't need to bold your entire post, we can see it. You don't need to use ten emotes in a row, we can see one emote just fine. And you don't need to sign your posts, it's not like we can't look a couple inches to the left to see who posted it. Why, man? Why? 

Yeah, I'm a bit of a  today, I know. Don't mind me, folks.


----------



## phil jones (Aug 28, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay, this is off-topic but this has been driving me nuts for months. Man, why do you do this?  You don't need to bold your entire post, we can see it. You don't need to use ten emotes in a row, we can see one emote just fine. And you don't need to sign your posts, it's not like we can't look a couple inches to the left to see who posted it. Why, man? Why?
> 
> *take a guess  *
> 
> ...


*yes and we know it :wall: :wall: ~~~~ PHIL*


----------



## julesaussies (Aug 28, 2007)

Mushroom Spore said:


> Okay, this is off-topic but this has been driving me nuts for months. Man, why do you do this?  You don't need to bold your entire post, we can see it. You don't need to use ten emotes in a row, we can see one emote just fine. And you don't need to sign your posts, it's not like we can't look a couple inches to the left to see who posted it. Why, man? Why?
> 
> Yeah, I'm a bit of a  today, I know. Don't mind me, folks.


You see, i thought i solved that problem by putting him on my "ignore list." However, when somebody else occasionally quotes him i still get to see all the bold and smilies... When i see the big blob of bold and smilies i don't read it. It gives me a headache to try and read through all that garbage so i just don't bother. i suppose i might miss something enightening one day but i guess i'll just take that chance... Much easier on my eyes this way!!


----------



## bushbuster (Aug 28, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> You see, i thought i solved that problem by putting him on my "ignore list." However, when somebody else occasionally quotes him i still get to see all the bold and smilies... When i see the big blob of bold and smilies i don't read it. It gives me a headache to try and read through all that garbage so i just don't bother. i suppose i might miss something enightening one day but i guess i'll just take that chance... Much easier on my eyes this way!!


Heh, too funny.


----------



## DrAce (Aug 28, 2007)

matthias said:


> If you want to get picky, she can not prove she did nothing wrong. Hypotheticly say there were cameras and the owner desides to press charges. (Both things have next to zero chance of happening). The cammera saw her put the T and cage in her purse and walk out of the store. Her only defence would be if she had a receipt saying she paid for it. But where is her receipt? Just because an employee assistes in a theft does not mean it's not theft. Even if she didn't "steal" it, a GOOD case can be made that the employee stole it. Last I checked Possetion of Stolen Property was indeed a crime.


I don't believe it was me who was getting picky, HOWEVER:

The burden of proof lies with the prosecution.  What those cameras show is a person engaging a sales person, handing cash over, taking a spider, placing it in their bag, and leaving a store.

I think I've seen that happen before... oh yeah, in pretty much every store I've been to.

I think everyone needs to lay off the morals and ethics.  Quite frankly, there was nothing she did wrong.  She paid the store clerk the agreed price for an agreed animal.  I certainly don't get a reciept every time I've been to a store, and I doubt there would be any need for it here.

WRT possession of stolen goods, there is a burden of proof that she KNEW they were stolen.  Again, there was a hand-over of cash with a designated store representative... IN THE STORE.  Again, there is nothing ethically or morally wrong here.  Give it up!


----------



## robbie (Aug 28, 2007)

DrAce said:


> I don't believe it was me who was getting picky, HOWEVER:
> 
> The burden of proof lies with the prosecution.  What those cameras show is a person engaging a sales person, handing cash over, taking a spider, placing it in their bag, and leaving a store.
> 
> ...



here here!! THE END


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 28, 2007)

Moderators Please lock this thread!!


----------



## kimski (Aug 28, 2007)

*I'm very happy for you... and your A. avic*

Avics are great.  You got a killer deal.  Enjoy your Tarantula.  Ignore all the party poopers. 

I just can not believe that many people jumped down your throat like that. I would have done the same thing you did; you're probably doing everyone a favor; the store; yourself; the Tarantula.

There's a lot of good Avic stuff on the boards so just enjoy.  It must have been a drag - sharing your news and well, getting the parade rained upon.
Take care, Kim Ski


----------



## Ewok (Aug 29, 2007)

I see Phil has made an impression over here on the tarantula forum also.

lol @ mushroom  spore and juleaussies


----------



## Ewok (Aug 29, 2007)

DrAce said:


> is nothing ethically or morally wrong here.  Give it up!





DrAce said:


> Shady, yes.  Unethical, probably.


 Hehe


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 29, 2007)

6 pages... Wow.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 29, 2007)

and the hits just keep on coming............................


----------



## phil jones (Aug 29, 2007)

: 





Rain_Flower said:


> 6 pages... Wow.


*:clap: :clap: i bet you never thought it would go on so long some will just not let it go :wall: :wall:  well you know what i think :clap: :clap: :worship::worship:  to you and your new ( T )  next time i would not tell any on here unless by p.m. them then you may get some peace    ~~~~ PHIL *


----------



## Brian S (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow Rain Flower, you opened up a can of worms with this thread LOL. 
I personally dont see how you did anything wrong. You paid for it and thats all that matters.
Someone here needs to get a life


----------



## DrAce (Aug 29, 2007)

Ewok said:


> Hehe


Oh All right. You caught me.  My opinion changed.  I DON'T believe this was unethical in the slightest.  The original comment was an attempt to appease those pathetic individuals who want to pin the nation's "downfall" on a teenager who obeys the law.

Grow up.


----------



## Moltar (Aug 29, 2007)

Rain_Flower, i would have done the same thing you did. I may not have posted about it but i definitely would have taken the t at the schweet price. Maybe i am an evil person for it but that's between me and... whoever.


----------



## Harrod (Aug 29, 2007)

I am definitely evil!:evil:


----------



## skooma_addict (Aug 29, 2007)

Almost seven pages!!! This is truly madness!
Madness I tell you, madness!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Aug 29, 2007)

You know people, without all the, "my goodness 5 pages!" "this is pointless" and "you're all mad" posts, this thread might have been 3 pages. 

Either contribute for or against the topic discussed, or report the thread to the mods with what you think. 

Infractions are about to get dished out if this doesn't stop.

-Sean


----------



## bushbuster (Aug 29, 2007)

= : o  woah there, that 'un blew mah hair back


----------



## Ewok (Aug 30, 2007)

DrAce said:


> Grow up.


I'm working on it, but growing up is one of things that can't be rushed.


----------



## zimbu (Aug 30, 2007)

Ewok said:


> I'm working on it, but growing up is one of things that can't be rushed.


try powerfeeding?


----------



## phil jones (Aug 30, 2007)

zimbu said:


> try powerfeeding?


*very funny   :clap: :clap: PHIL*


----------



## mwh9 (Aug 30, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Moderators Please lock this thread!!


I am in total agreement, this tread should have been removed, locked, moved to the watering hole, or just deleted. It has nothing to do with tarantula discussion.

Please remove this thread, it does not conform to the rules.


----------



## Ewok (Aug 30, 2007)

zimbu said:


> try powerfeeding?


I'll have to try that.


----------



## Rain_Flower (Aug 30, 2007)

mwh9 said:


> I am in total agreement, this tread should have been removed, locked, moved to the watering hole, or just deleted. It has nothing to do with tarantula discussion.
> 
> Please remove this thread, it does not conform to the rules.


Actually, if you read the original post, I did in fact ask a question about avics, thank you very much.


----------



## DrAce (Aug 30, 2007)

mwh9 said:


> I am in total agreement, this tread should have been removed, locked, moved to the watering hole, or just deleted. It has nothing to do with tarantula discussion.
> 
> Please remove this thread, it does not conform to the rules.


Agreed with Rain.  The original posting does enquire about tarantulas, and conforms to MrDeranged comment:



			
				MrDeranged said:
			
		

> Tarantula Discussions and Questions
> 
> Threads of substance...


Indeed, you don't have to read if you don't want to.


----------



## Dark (Aug 30, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> You see, i thought i solved that problem by putting him on my "ignore list."


Wow wow wow wow wow... There is an Ignore feature?  

lol very sorry I couldn't resist :8o


----------



## getbornanddie (Jan 18, 2015)

avics are a challenge 
i love em though
imho the most beatiful
enjoy watching the color changes


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 18, 2015)

This thread is 8 years old...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDave (Jan 18, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> This thread is 8 years old...


Browsed a few pages of it. Pink comments, bolded comments. Way too many animated smileys. Glad I don't see much of that today...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 18, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> This thread is 8 years old...


It may be, but holy cow...seems like the AB users of the past were just about all shady.  Anyone that posted here that thought there wasn't an issue with this girls's transaction is just plain ignorant...perhaps stupid is a better word.  The few people WITH a sense of morality were all trashed repeatedly.

The whole basis of this thread is a girl "smuggling" a t out of a store after paying an employee under the table...how the f did this entire thread not get deleted in back 2007?

Oh and yes, they guy(s) with all the animated smileys and such were quite obnoxious indeed....but I'm pretty sure that was their intention.   


After reading this, I'm convinced we have a better group of AB users in 2015 than we had back then...and its not even a close one.  Glad I chose a better time to join.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 18, 2015)

Uh yeah. WOW. I couldn't even read the whole way through because I got really mad. She paid him thirteen dollars to help her steal a spider. He didn't give her a deal unless he went up to the register and put in the 13 dollars and another 27 out of his own pocket.

And everyone here is accusing people of jealousy, more concerned with the fact that her smuggling Romeo had a crush. As for what I believe she would score if she took an IQ test, well I'll keep that to myself. 


........and for old time's sake.

oop::wall::fury::barf::bomb::8o:worship:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 18, 2015)

I just wasted 10 minutes of my life reading this.  No one actually even answered her question.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 18, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I don't know if anybody brought this up yet, but the guy may have thought you are smokin hot. Not to be sexist but some guys do crazy stuff to get on a lady's good side if they have a thing for her.


HOKAY, first of all yes that was brought up several times- eight years ago.

Way to prove my point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 18, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> HOKAY, first of all yes that was brought up several times- eight years ago.
> 
> Way to prove my point.


Dang you are quick. I just deleted my post after realizing how old this thread is...and second guessing even weighing in on this nonsense. What does hokay mean? Is it an insult?


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 18, 2015)

A bit of an exasperated sigh prefacing the word 'okay' is how I use it. It's silly to remark on whether or not he had a crush. It feels like trivializing the issue that he pocketed money and gave away stock that was not his to give away.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 18, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> A bit of an exasperated sigh prefacing the word 'okay' is how I use it. It's silly to remark on whether or not he had a crush. It feels like trivializing the issue that he pocketed money and gave away stock that was not his to give away.


Not intended that way at all. I was in the process of editing my post to address that. Then I had a "why bother" moment, also known as a "this is a dumb conversation" moment and deleted my post but quick miss moxie wasn't gonna let me get away with that was she? Anyway, your quick reaction got a laugh out of me. Good on you for setting me straight with my trivial observation!!!


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 18, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Not intended that way at all.


I'm sure, and I'm not personally calling you out. If you read through it, about 5 people did it when this thread was still current. It merely reads a little like this to me.

Girl: Some guy helped me steal something today!
Person: Ohhh he must really like you! You should get his number.

See how absurd that sounds?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 18, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I'm sure, and I'm not personally calling you out. If you read through it, about 5 people did it when this thread was still current. It merely reads a little like this to me.
> 
> Girl: Some guy helped me steal something today!
> Person: Ohhh he must really like you! You should get his number.
> ...


Wow, that is pretty weak. Thank you for giving me the short version, I don't know how I would have held up reading through that....really, people were telling her to get his number? I'm blaming our brain dead society on commercial farming and the prevalence of hormones and toxins in our food supply.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 18, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Wow, that is pretty weak. Thank you for giving me the short version, I don't know how I would have held up reading through that....really, people were telling her to get his number? I'm blaming our brain dead society on commercial farming and the prevalence of hormones and toxins in our food supply.


I only read the first two pages, but people seemed supportive of the crime and encouraged the possibility of feelings.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 18, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> Wow, that is pretty weak. Thank you for giving me the short version, I don't know how I would have held up reading through that....really, people were telling her to get his number? I'm blaming our brain dead society on commercial farming and the prevalence of hormones and toxins in our food supply.


Don't forget about poor breeding practices...in this country more genetic consideration is taken when breeding dogs than humans....is it me or does it seem like the lower your iq, the higher your fertility level is?  My friend had a bumper sticker that read "stupid people shouldn't breed", yet they seem to breed like rabbits...lol.   I know not one single dumb guy that doesn't have children....I almost think many women are attracted to stupidity...No offense intended ladies, I'm referring to OTHER women

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Don't forget about poor breeding practices...in this country more genetic consideration is taken when breeding dogs than humans....is it me or does it seem like the lower your iq, the higher your fertility level is?  My friend had a bumper sticker that read "stupid people shouldn't breed", yet they seem to breed like rabbits...lol.   I know not one single dumb guy that doesn't have children....I almost think many women are attracted to stupidity...No offense intended ladies, I'm referring to OTHER women


I am not the sharpest guy in the world but I don't figure I am all out stupid either...and no kids yet. Getting married next year though so after that, I would like kids at some point down the road....little spider loving kids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 19, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I am not the sharpest guy in the world but I don't figure I am all out stupid either...and no kids yet. Getting married next year though so after that, I would like kids at some point down the road....little spider loving kids.


If you and the wife are really intelligent, you'll probably need fertility drugs....lmao.

I hope you end up with a great bunch of kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 19, 2015)

Tarantula dealers WERE shady??? Tarantula dealers ARE shady.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Don't forget about poor breeding practices...in this country more genetic consideration is taken when breeding dogs than humans....is it me or does it seem like the lower your iq, the higher your fertility level is?  My friend had a bumper sticker that read "stupid people shouldn't breed", yet they seem to breed like rabbits...lol.   I know not one single dumb guy that doesn't have children....I almost think many women are attracted to stupidity...No offense intended ladies, I'm referring to OTHER women


I hope that this explains why I'm single. Phew I was beginning to think I was just too crass and volatile!


I laughed really hard into my palm while reading this.

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 01:56 AM ----------




jigalojey said:


> Tarantula dealers WERE shady??? Tarantula dealers ARE shady.


"Hey kid...you wanna buy a pokie?! *opens trenchcoat* Real cheap."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jigalojey (Jan 19, 2015)

Brings back memories of the guy I wanted to buy a tarantula off and he used a voice changer over the phone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 19, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Tarantula dealers WERE shady??? Tarantula dealers ARE shady.


no huh.. you havnt done with Sunny Days or Summer Fields _[joke]_


----------



## MrDave (Jan 19, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Tarantula dealers WERE shady??? Tarantula dealers ARE shady.


Thats a pretty broad brush, but using a voice changer over the phone Does take it to a whole new level. Wow.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 19, 2015)

cold blood said:


> If you and the wife are really intelligent, you'll probably need fertility drugs....lmao.
> 
> I hope you end up with a great bunch of kids


Thank you very much coldblood...if they take after their mom I am sure they will be. She is the brains of the operation but don't tell her I said that(she knows). Someday I will figure out why she puts up with me!!! Maybe because I carry the groceries very well I and I'm a menace on stubborn jar lids.

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 03:01 PM ----------




jigalojey said:


> Brings back memories of the guy I wanted to buy a tarantula off and he used a voice changer over the phone.


My first spiders were got from a dealer that sold me what I believe were mislabeled N. Chromatus, C. Fasciatum, and two Euathlus sp. Red slings...and a male Hmac they sold me as a sexed female. The prices were dirt cheap so maybe I should have known. The only thing that saved me from showing up at their door was the cheap pricing. Since, they have fallen off the radar and I still consider showing up on their doorstep one day. I will post pics of my mystery species at some point but I think the N. Chromatus is maybe an LP and the other three I believe could be B. Albopilosum. I will also write a detailed account of the whole thing but for now, heed the advice that I got after my purchase....anything associated with Pat Kane is no good. He was going under the name of Bill and his business was called Spider Showcase. AVOID!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bigjej (Jan 19, 2015)

Good thing about the trade is that it lets the less than honest people come out of the woodwork, so now we know who to avoid in our own trades and sales. As for the OP, I'd like think she is mostly just an immature girl, as is apparent in her responses, rather than a crooked person. 

Courtney - There is more to being a good person than just not getting caught.


Damn I should note the date on a thread before replying.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 19, 2015)

jigalojey said:


> Brings back memories of the guy I wanted to buy a tarantula off and he used a voice changer over the phone.


See, you never knew it was me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 20, 2015)

is it me or does it seem like the lower your iq, the higher your fertility level is <------ this. :clap::clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

Gah! A zombie thread, risen from the grave!



> is it me or does it seem like the lower your iq, the higher your fertility level is


Man, I hope not, because if so, I have octuplets in my future!



> Browsed a few pages of it. Pink comments, bolded comments. Way too many animated smileys. Glad I don't see much of that today...


Heh, good ol' Phil. He always made a thread look like Walt Disney puked on it.



			
				Miss Moxie said:
			
		

> I hope that this explains why I'm single.


So...how YOU doin'? Do you like octuplets?

For all of the above,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> So...how YOU doin'? Do you like octuplets?


We could buy eight spiders and have a white picket fence. Close enough?

Come on, I know this great place. $13 a spider, as long as I take it out of the store in my purse.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

Gee, sounds dreamy! I can see the little hides in the backyard now. And us tying the laces of 64 little pairs of shoes.  4 OW's and 4 new worlds? Or as newlyweds, would we lack the experience level for OW's?
Oh, and the dinner conversations!  "Ignatz, finish your mealworms and stop trying to cannibalize your sister!"

"Son, I was putting away your socks and discovered a sperm web in your drawer, we need to have a talk."


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Gee, sounds dreamy! I can see the little hides in the backyard now. And us tying the laces of 64 little pairs of shoes.  4 OW's and 4 new worlds? Or as newlyweds, would we lack the experience level for OW's?
> Oh, and the dinner conversations!  "Ignatz, finish your mealworms and stop trying to cannibalize your sister!"
> 
> "Son, I was putting away your socks and discovered a sperm web in your drawer, we need to have a talk."


"Dammit Tim, I told you to have the birds and bees conversation with him!" "I tried but when I said birds he panicked!"

Cleaning the cobwebs off of all the furniture. "Kids what have I told you about cleaning up after yourself?!"

More dinner conversation. "Mom, Dad, I'm tried out for the Lord of the rings play my high school is putting on." "Oh sweetie, we're so proud of you." "I was cast as Shelob."

I bet we'd have at least one OW that would be alright as a sling and get emotional and angsty as a juvenile. "GET OUT OF MY ROOM MOM!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

LOL! Ladies and gentlemen, meet the female version of me! :worship:

"Mommm! The prom is tonight and I've started my pre-moult!"


PS: They way to my heart is via any reference to The Lord of the Rings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> LOL! Ladies and gentlemen, meet the female version of me! :worship:
> 
> "Mommm! The prom is tonight and I've started my pre-moult!"
> 
> ...


I can't be the female version of you, I'm already the female version of Poec! Honestly I should be a little more concerned with how many guys call me the female version of themselves...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

Well, you have his no-nonsense approach, but your no-sense approach with banter is more akin to my idiocy. That's an abbreviated retort, I'm kind of busy shopping Amazon for sling pajamas.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Well, you have his no-nonsense approach, but your no-sense approach with banter is more akin to my idiocy. That's an abbreviated retort, I'm kind of busy shopping Amazon for sling pajamas.


You're so doting. I have to be honest though Tim. I'm already a single mother. I hope your job can support enough crickets and substrate for the nineteen I've already got. Plus your little ones and the eight more.


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sweet jesus, I am kind of glad this thread got resurrected. This latest exchange between you two has been some of the most absurd nonsense I have ever heard. I don't mean to interrupt y'alls chemistry on your first date but I just want to say I am happy for you both. You make incredible nonsense together....proud to "know" you both.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 20, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> You're so doting. I have to be honest though Tim. I'm already a single mother. I hope your job can support enough crickets and substrate for the nineteen I've already got. Plus your little ones and the eight more.


The Brachy Bunch!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Jan 20, 2015)

This thread took an awkward but interesting turn from a few days ago


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> The Brachy Bunch!


Oh, that's genius! I can just see one of the younger sisters whining "C. marshalli, marshalli, marshalli!"



			
				Miss Moxie said:
			
		

> You're so doting. I have to be honest though Tim. I'm already a single mother. I hope your job can support enough crickets and substrate for the nineteen I've already got. Plus your little ones and the eight more.


No worries. Only the most premium crickets, wax worms and dubias for our kids. And of course, I will raise your kids as if they were my own!Oh, the Hallmark Moments we'll have. Hanging their stockings for Christmas, the egg sac hunt at Easter...

_Here's a story,
Of a lovely lady,
who was bringing nineteen lovely slings,
All of them had setae of gold,
Like their mother,
the youngest one in curls.

Here's a story, of a dude named Timmy,
Who was busy with 6 slings of his own,
They were 2.1.5,
Living altogether,
Yet they were all alone

' til the one day when this lady met this fellow,
and they knew it was much more than a hunch,
that this group must somehow form a communal colony,
That's the way we all became the Brachy Bunch!_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Trying to get them all to stand still for Christmas Cards and family photos is going to be an absolute bear.

"Norma. Norma get off your dad's face. Norma, I swear to god. I'm going to count to three! One...two...two and a half!"

"Stand still. Stand still! Don't you throw that threat pose at me young man, you'll pretend to be happy like the rest of us!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

You are going to be a very good step-mother!

"Stop whining! If you want to go try out the sleds Santa brought you, you are wearing heat-packs and that's final!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhh, we'll be the first parents to yell "get the cornstarch" when one of them scrapes their knee.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jan 20, 2015)

"What did we tell you about climbing on top of the swing-set? You're just going to have to regenerate that leg, young lady!"

"Get the tongs. Philip's stuck in the drain again."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

